# Winter Tires + Rims for the 335d



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I ended up with the Hankook W409 winter tires on a set of alloy rims for a total costs of under CAD $ 1,100.00. These are non RFT but I figured I've driven my D over 30,000 KM and 12 months without getting a flat tire so I should be fine.

Should I get a flat tire I have to call BMW Assist for a tow I guess.

BTW the Hankooks does have more pronounced road noise than the OEM RFT. But this is due to the thread design. I will find out how they perform when the snow hits.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Winters Installed Today*

I got my Tire Rack supplied wheels and Blizzack RFTs installed this morning at the dealership. Yesterday I got their ad for tire packages and for my 335d they want $3075.50
plus taxes for their wheels and Conti RFT's. 
No issues with installation and they run very smooth and it seems softer than the Conti all seasons it came with.
Very pleased with the Tire Rack pricing (see above) and the good balance and ride.
Snow flurries this morning so it is coming to eastern Ontario.:angel:


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ice and Snow*

This morning we had the first opportunity to test the Blizzacks in Esatern Ontario. Hours of freezing rain and slight snow on top as the commute started. 
These tires were wonderful without a slight hint of slippage. The D was great in these conditions, the ASC didn't come on and the D also downshifts and engine braking is quite noticeable which seems to add to the stability.
East throttle application caused perfect launches without wheel spin. 
Very impressed performance wise and from a safety perspective.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ice and Snow*

This morning we had the first opportunity to test the Blizzacks in Esatern Ontario. Hours of freezing rain and slight snow on top as the commute started. 
These tires were wonderful without a slight hint of slippage. The D was great in these conditions, the ASC didn't come on and the D also downshifts and engine braking is quite noticeable which seems to add to the stability.
Easy throttle application caused perfect launches without wheel spin. 
Very impressed performance wise and from a safety perspective.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Check out this thread...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=501337


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday + today we had the first real winter storm here in Toronto and the roads were slick with ice and snow.
The D with the Hankook winter tires handled herself very well and got me through a couple of hours of driving through the storm.
Several times the ESC kicks in but the traction remain straight and true with no fish tailing even going up/down hilly terrain when I made a detour to try avoid the heavy traffic.

I am pleased with the Hankook W409 and the $2,500+ savings over the BMW winter wheels.

I guess the only concern is ground clearance and I make sure I have a shovel in the trunk just in case!


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

I went with a set of 18x8.5 Enkei RPF1s from Tire Rack mated to 235/40/18 Michelin Alpins. I'll report back how they handle the snow once we get some.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Loving my Dunlop Wintersport M3 on ASA rims.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I just installed my snow tire set-up this evening. I went the Tire Rack route: 17x8 Rial Salerno Wheels, 225/45R-17 Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D, and TPMS for about $1400.


----------



## Legal Alien (Jun 21, 2005)

Recently put on Michelin Primacy Alpin PA3 with Rial Salermos from Tirerack, and did a ~1500 mile trip up to Portland - had 2 snow storms, some cold weather, as well as drier warmer conditions on the way back, and the setup really impressed me, snow handling was incredible, dry handling impressive too


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a penny pincher and DIY'er. Found a set of e90 OEM Style 159 17x8 used wheels for $395 shipped, added a set of TPMS from tirerack, four new Hankook W300 IceBear 225x45-17 (a discontinued size I believe). These tires also are W-speed rated which is nice for our cars. Cost about a grand.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

For some odd reason, we have not had any real accumulation of snow here yet. I haven't switched from my summer setup and took the car out yesterday. That being said, my winter setup (193M's, new car take off's) with brand new Dunlop Winter Sport M3's are for sale. If they aren't sold by this Tue, I will be installing them on my car.


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi - I was in the same situation so some quick answers. Canadian 335d`s don`t need the TPS monitors - tire deflation is detected by by wheel rotation speed sensors - the rotation speed changes with tire pressure.

I bought from the Tire Rack in the USA and went with Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3 225-45-17 mounted on Rial Salerno Alloys with BMW hubcaps - they look great and all in mounted, balanced, taxes duties, incl. delivered to my driveway - just under CAD1900. Ordered Wednesday night - at my house on Monday afternoon - huge difference from teh BMW dealer price.

Link to wheels - http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...oYear=2010&autoModClar=Base+Model&qty_front=4

Tires - I did not go with the run-flats as my general driving only involves a few km per day - get one of the $80 tire sealer-inflators as insurance. The Michelins are excellent in the dry and wet and quieter than the standard Conti All-Season Run-Flats. No real snow yet in Toronto this season as you will know but this tire gets great ratings and was also recommended by Consumer reports. I ran Pilot Alpins on my old `95 325iS and they were great.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Jagshemash
Welcome to Bimmerfest.
Glad you are a fellow D owner from Toronto.

Yes I did consider ordering from TireRack in the US but end up buying local.
I got Hankook Icebear W409 (non RF) with alloys (made in China) complete with installation/balancing and HST for CAD$1,050.00 compared to CAD$3,559.50 quoted by the BMW dealer.

So far these tires got me through a couple of hours of ice + snow in the last snow storm.
But lately there is not much snow to worry about.
These few days will be even warmer as the temps will rise above freezing.
Heck it's almost Spring like!

And they call this the great white North!:dunno:
We seem to be missing all the snow that the US is getting!

I went without without snow tires last year as we hardly had any snow fall too.
But thought I'd get snow tires on my second year with my D as I did not want to take any more risks since it a RWD.


----------



## Stevemeister (Dec 28, 2010)

*335d Winter Tires*

That was a really good price - where did you buy from? I could not find any decent tires and rims from anywhere local for much less than $2400+HST even at Canadian Tire / active Green & Ross etc. although I did go with fairly high performance winter tires that cost at least $110 more per tire from Canadian Tire than from the Tire Rack but not only that the alloys from the Tire Rack were exceptionally good for about $450 versus around $200-300 each from CT.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Jagshemash said:


> That was a really good price - where did you buy from? I could not find any decent tires and rims from anywhere local for much less than $2400+HST even at Canadian Tire / active Green & Ross etc. although I did go with fairly high performance winter tires that cost at least $110 more per tire from Canadian Tire than from the Tire Rack but not only that the alloys from the Tire Rack were exceptionally good for about $450 versus around $200-300 each from CT.


My wife knows the MD of the tire distributor and was able to get them for costs.
I then got the alloys from a store at Kennedy Rd, Scarborough and had the tires mounted and balanced there. All was done in a day as I had to pick up the tires from the distributor in Mississauga.

I'll try and post pictures of my Winter tires + rims when I have the time to take some.

Cheers.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I went to Discount Tire Direct and matched up their Drag wheel (my BMW center cap slipped right into the Drag wheel) and had them mount General Arctic Altimax with TPMS $980 shipped.
The thought of putting General Tires on my car turned my stomach but they received the highest reviews for traction in snow and ice on multiple tire websites. Since I am in the snowbelt, dry road cornering and V or Z speed ratings were a distant second on my priority list. I have been very happy with them this winter and at $115, they are a steal.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my winter tires + rims:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

DC, those look like M6 reps?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> DC, those look like M6 reps?


Not sure but I was told they fit both 5ers and 3ers and come with 17" or 18"
They costs CAD$550.00 for 4 installed and balanced.
I got the Hankook W409 from another tire distributor for another CAD$500.00

The shop also have AMG rep for M-B n 17" & 18".


----------

